

Justin.TV as a country - abstractbill
http://abstractstuff.livejournal.com/51445.html

======
sutro
My startup's user population is currently hovering somewhere between that of
Pitcairn Islands and Vatican City. But with hard work, luck, and a dash of
moxie, I hope to someday achieve Tokelau levels of citizenship.

------
philelly
i'd be interested in how much money justin.tv makes as compared to various
countries' GDPs

------
ajkirwin
I have a site with more users! Admittedly 98% of these are spam signups or
people who don't use the site anymore, but it's the raw numbers that count,
right?

right?

No, of course not. So they've hit user #2,500,000. How many of those users are
active? Last day? Seven days? How many actually broadcast?

~~~
mwseibel
ajkirwin - that's a great question!

You are correct user numbers are exciting but not everything.

One number that we use to gauge overall usage of the site is the total amount
of video watched per month. It can be argued that for an online video site -
the volume of video watched is the primary metric by which to define the
success of the product.

In October 2008 there were over 2000 years of video watched on Justin.tv.

2000 years equals:

24,000 months 720,000 days 17,280,000 hours 1,036,800,000 minutes

Everyday over 570,000 hours of video are watched on the Justin.tv live video
network.

That is quite a feat for an 11 person company don't you think?

~~~
smanek
Sorry, I'm having trouble reconciling those numbers. Assuming 2.5 Million
users:

2000 Years of video watching a month comes out to about 7 hours/month/user.

5.7 Million hours a day comes out to over 2 hours/day/user, or about 60
hours/month/user.

I think one of those numbers is off by an order of magnitude ... Or is my my
math wrong?

~~~
abstractbill
Your math isn't wrong, but the assumption that you have to register as a
Justin.TV user in order to watch video _is_ wrong.

~~~
smanek
In either case, the numbers still don't reconcile.

Is the 5.7 Million hours of video/day number right, or is the 2000 Years of
video/month right?

2000 Years of video/month only works out to half a million hours per day ...
not 5 million. They still differ by an order of magnitude.

~~~
mwseibel
Smanek - your right - I misplaced a decimal point - corrected above.

Thanks :)

